# τζαμπατζής = freeloader, freerider, gatecrasher, fare-dodger



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Σήμερα τα λήμματα και τα νήματα θα είναι φτενά, ας όψεται η Hellas On (but mostly Off) Line.

*τζαμπατζής*
freeloader, freerider, gatecrasher, fare-dodger

Για την ελληνική λέξη και την ιστορία της, sarant:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/02/10/tzampa/

Για τη σωστή χρήση των αγγλικών λέξεων, άλλος — ή άλλη ώρα.

Για την πολιτική διάσταση, ανοίξτε νήμα. Απλώς νομίζω ότι η Αριστερά βρήκε επιτέλους την εύκολη ατζέντα με την οποία θα μπορέσει να συσπειρώσει περισσότερο κόσμο από τα ποσοστά της. Είναι καλό να εκπαιδεύουμε τον κόσμο να μη δέχεται διάφορες επιβαρύνσεις; Ή τον εκπαιδεύουμε να γίνει ακόμα χειρότερος πολίτης όταν πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να τον εκπαιδεύουμε πώς να γίνει καλύτερος πολίτης; Ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος πολίτης;

(Μην απαντήσετε εδώ...)


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2011)

Για τη λέξη να απαντήσουμε; 

Αν ναι, προσθέτω και το *Wedding/christening/party crasher*.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2011)

Υπάρχει και ο moocher (αμερικάνικο περισσότερο, νομίζω).


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2011)

:)


----------



## sarant (Feb 10, 2011)

Το free-loader το είχα συναντήσει σε άρθρα για όσους αρνούνται να κάνουν εμβόλιο στα παιδιά τους, στην Αγγλία, γνωρίζοντας ωστόσο ότι τα παιδιά τους έχουν ανοσία αν μεγάλο ποσοστό των άλλων παιδιών εμβολιαστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2011)

Στον οικονομικό χώρο, *freeloader* (_τζαμπατζής_) και *deadbeat* (_τρακαδόρος, μπαταξής_) αποκαλείται από τις τράπεζες αυτός που δεν αφήνει υπόλοιπο στην κάρτα του.

ΥΓ: Εννοείται και το ενήμερο υπόλοιπο — έτσι λένε οι τράπεζες όσους πληρώνουν το συνολικό ποσό τού λογαριασμού της πιστωτικής κάρτας τους κάθε μήνα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Στον οικονομικό χώρο, *freeloader* (_τζαμπατζής_) και *deadbeat* (_τρακαδόρος, μπαταξής_) αποκαλείται από τις τράπεζες αυτός που δεν αφήνει υπόλοιπο στην κάρτα του.
> 
> ΥΓ: Εννοείται και το ενήμερο υπόλοιπο — έτσι λένε οι τράπεζες όσους πληρώνουν το συνολικό ποσό τού λογαριασμού της πιστωτικής κάρτας τους κάθε μήνα.


Αυτός που _δεν αφήνει_ υπόλοιπο; Είναι κάτι σαν τραπεζική newspeak;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2011)

Νομίζω ο Ζαζ εννοεί εκείνους που εξοφλούν το ποσό της πιστωτικής τους κάρτας και έτσι η τράπεζα δεν εισπράττει τίποτα από τόκους.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2011)

Δηλαδή, εννοείς ότι αυτός που πληρώνει όλο το ποσό κάθε μήνα, χωρίς να δώσει στις τράπεζες την ευκαιρία να του χρεώσουν τόκους είναι ανεπιθύμητος ως πελάτης. Μα η τράπεζα χρεώνει γύρω στο 7% στον έμπορο, σωστά;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 10, 2011)

Είχε φτιάξει και ένα ντοκιμαντέρ ο Κούλογλου νομίζω γι' αυτούς τους deadbeat και πόσο ανεπιθύμητοι είναι από τις τράπεζες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 10, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Δηλαδή, εννοείς ότι αυτός που πληρώνει όλο το ποσό κάθε μήνα, χωρίς να δώσει στις τράπεζες την ευκαιρία να του χρεώσουν τόκους είναι ανεπιθύμητος ως πελάτης. Μα η τράπεζα χρεώνει γύρω στο 7% στον έμπορο, σωστά;


Πλέον λόγω ανταγωνισμού οι τράπεζες έχουν πέσει στο 1-1,5%. Και είναι τόσο ανεπιθύμητοι για τις τράπεζες όσοι εξοφλούν πλήρως στην ώρα τους, που οι τράπεζες ψάχνουν τρόπους για να τους χρεώνουν όπου, όπως και ό,τι μπορούν: http://funny-about-money.com/2009/0...nies-to-penalize-freeloaders-whats-your-plan/.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2011)

Πάντως το αμερικάνικο που παραπέμπεις μιλάει για ετήσιες συνδρομές, που εδώ ήδη εισπράττονται από καιρό...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 10, 2011)

Ίσα ίσα, οι περισσότερες τράπεζες τις έχουν καταργήσει στις καινούριες συνδρομές, εδώ και τουλάχιστον 3 χρόνια.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 10, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Πλέον λόγω ανταγωνισμού οι τράπεζες έχουν πέσει στο 1-1,5%. Και είναι τόσο ανεπιθύμητοι για τις τράπεζες όσοι εξοφλούν πλήρως στην ώρα τους, που οι τράπεζες ψάχνουν τρόπους για να τους χρεώνουν όπου, όπως και ό,τι μπορούν: http://funny-about-money.com/2009/0...nies-to-penalize-freeloaders-whats-your-plan/.


Φαντάσου τι άχτι θα μ' έχουν εμένα οι τράπεζες που παραγγέλνω πιστωτικές κάρτες που δεν έχουν ετήσια συνδρομή και μετά τις βάζω στο ντουλάπι χωρίς να τις ενεργοποιήσω ποτέ. Γιατί; Επειδή λυπάμαι το παιδάκι που με παίρνει τηλέφωνο, και θέλω να το βοηθήσω να κάνει την πώληση. Τονίζω, μόνο υπό τον όρο ότι μου προσφέρουν κάρτα χωρίς συνδρομή. Εμένα δεν μου στοιχίζει τίποτα, ούτε αγοράζω τίποτα μ' αυτή την κάρτα, η κίνηση παραμένει αιωνίως στο μηδέν.


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2011)

Εμ γδαρμένοι, εμ λοιδορούμενοι. Μεγάλο θράσος έχουν οι άχρηστοι, υποχθόνιοι καλικάντζαροι, οι νόμιμοι (μα τόσο ανήθικοι) τοκογλύφοι να αποκαλούν τζαμπατζήδες τους καλοπληρωτές.


----------



## nikosl (Feb 10, 2011)

nickel said:


> *τζαμπατζής*
> freeloader, freerider, gatecrasher, fare-dodger



Το freerider δεν το έχω δει ως μία λέξη. free-rider ή free rider. Στην οικονομία και στη θεωρία παιγνίων υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα του τζαμπατζή: free rider problem.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Σου λέω εγγυημένα ότι η τάση είναι οι φραστικές λέξεις να ενώνονται με ενωτικό και στη συνέχεια να γίνονται ένα, αν τους πηγαίνει το κόλλημα. Κάπου εδώ ή στο παλιότερο φόρουμ είχε ανεβάσει η Ελένη μας ένα πολύ ωραίο κειμενάκι για τις λέξεις που τους πηγαίνει το κόλλημα και, αν το βρω, θα το αντιγράψω εδώ. Το _freerider_ είναι πολύ ευτυχισμένο σαν μία λέξη, ιδιαίτερα επειδή έχει μια μεταφορική σημασία που μπορεί μέχρι και να το διαφοροποιεί από την όποια κυριολεκτική του _free rider_. Με αυστηρά κριτήρια είναι λάθος να γράψουμε _free rider problem_, γιατί όποιος δεν γνωρίζει τη σημασία των χωριστών στοιχείων μπορεί να το δει σαν _free "rider problem"_ (που δεν θα μπορούσε να σημαίνει κάτι, θεωρητικολογώ). Σωστό είναι να γράφουμε _free-rider problem_ (για σωστή ομαδοποίηση των στοιχείων) αλλά δεν διστάζουμε να γράψουμε και _freerider problem_. Πρέπει να βρούμε και μια καλή εξήγηση για ποιο λόγο δεν συμβαίνει το ίδιο στο _fare-dodger_.


----------

